# Hacking spam bots or something



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just something I have noticed lately, It seem my site and a buddy's of mine has been getting hits seeing if we are running Wordpress. I have no idea on what they are trying to do but this has now been going on for several weeks.

Just wondering if anyone else has been noticing this. They are different ip's from all over the world. Here is an example.


```
/cms/plugins/content/jthumbs/includes/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-interl
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:17:48     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
    Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0  

/wp-content/plugins/ione-core/phpthumb/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-inter
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:17:59     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
    Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0
        
/common/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-interlace%20line%20
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:18:03     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
    Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0    
/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-interlace%20line%20fail.jpg%20jpeg
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:18:04     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
    Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0    
/libs/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-interlace%20line%20fail.jpg%2
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:18:05     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
    Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0    
/wp-content/themes/fama/scripts/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-int
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:18:17     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
    Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0    
/gallery/phpThumb/phpThumb.php?src=file.jpg&fltr[]=blur|9%20-quality%20%2075%20-interlace%20line%20fail.jp
    Http Code: 404     Date: Dec 26 15:18:23     Http Version: HTTP/1.1     Size in Bytes: -
    Referer: -
```
Just a bunch a chit like that. its freaking annoying.

Pat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Been absolutely inundated with spam comments the last couple of weeks. Had to turn off email notification so my phone would stop buzzing every five minutes.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

take your info out of your signature...

this place is saturated with bots/crawlers/spiders.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ugh! The spam comments are out of control, hundreds every day! Some are pretty funny though.



> naturally like your web-site however you have to take a look at the spelling on quite a few of your posts. Several of them are rife with spelling problems and I in finding it very troublesome to inform the reality nevertheless I will surely come back again.





> You really make it seem really easy with your presentation however I to find this topic to be actually one thing that I feel I might never understand. It kind of feels too complicated and extremely wide for me. I am looking forward for your subsequent submit, I will try to get the dangle of it!





> Attractive section of content. I just stumbled upon your site and in accession capital to assert that I acquire actually loved account your blog posts. Any way I will be subscribing for your augment or even I achievement you get entry to constantly rapidly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love that third one, Chris. It just allowed me to ascertain higher consciousness level in my wanton quest to the existential plain of existence.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank god for Akismet. I would disable the comments if I didn't have it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> take your info out of your signature...
> 
> this place is saturated with bots/crawlers/spiders.


Thats the funny part. This is a hidden one I have aging. no links (or content) anywhere.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

There are several programs out there that do nothing more then go out and search for wordpress with comments enabled in order to compile lists that will later be used/sold for comment spamming.

I don't know if that's the reason for your hits, but it could be a possibility.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> take your info out of your signature...
> 
> this place is saturated with bots/crawlers/spiders.


Having your links in your signature on this forum can only benefit you.

You WANT/NEED to have the search engine spiders to crawl around and see your painting website associated with this painting forum. It gives your site more credibility in the eyes of the search engines.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Having your links in your signature on this forum can only benefit you.
> 
> You WANT/NEED to have the search engine spiders to crawl around and see your painting website associated with this painting forum. It gives your site more credibility in the eyes of the search engines.


I used to think that helped me, I got to number 2 or 3 in organic google searches. Now, for some unknown reason, I am not even in the top 100 Pages! Not sure if it was because my site was down to one page for a while or what, but now I am nowhere to be found.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I used to think that helped me, I got to number 2 or 3 in organic google searches. Now, for some unknown reason, I am not even in the top 100 Pages! Not sure if it was because my site was down to one page for a while or what, but now I am nowhere to be found.


Do this and check in a week 

change this


```
<title>Veltman Painting</title>
```
to something like this


```
<title>Veltman Painting, West Michigan Painting Contractor, Exterior and Interior House painters. </title>
```
Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got the access codes this week for my main website that is 3 years old or so, so I am going to try to make it as seo friendly as possible. Currently, no pictures are tagged, etc so do not be surprised if I have a lot of questions soon on here.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

DeanV said:


> ...... Now, for some unknown reason, I am not even in the top 100 Pages! Not sure if it was because my site was down to one page for a while or what....




Here's your problem (and the the easy fix),

The problem is that your not using your all in one seo plugin correctly. I see installed but not setup, whether you use the plugin or manually change your meta-tags, you need to change them, but most imprtantly, your robots tag is incorrect........ 

it currently displays this

<meta name='robots' content='*noindex,nofollow*' />

Your specifically telling the search engines to not index your page
and thus no pages of your website will be found in any searches. 

change it to this

<meta name="robots" content="*index,follow*" 

You need to go ahead and fix all your meta-tags, but the robots tag needs to be fixed immediately.

Good Luck


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This stuff is all new to me. I suspect when the person who built it transferred it to a new server this summer, it was not set up properly again and that is why it dropped off completely.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> .
> 
> it currently displays this
> 
> ...


Ouch. That is the digital equivalent of telling Google to f' off. Dean, you should get someone in there asap to change that.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Tomorrow will be "see what I can do with a website" day. I am slightly afraid.


----------

